# September 3rd Rampage: Big Match Danny Main Events Again



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433262024256020488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433282087520440321
*They really love Daniel Garcia. Coming off the street and getting two matches with Darby and one with Moxley within a month is huge. I am looking forward to him facing Daniel Bryan next. Judging by the comments being off, Punk must be on commentary for this. He does that on his Twitter page.

Edit: It's official!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433460639058599936*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

We also got:

Malakai Black vs Lee Johnson
Statlander vs Hayter & Rebel
Punk segment
Miro/Kingston segment 

Should be a good hour given all the stars they have booked. Really looking forward to seeing Black kill the Lee kid.

And yeah Daniel Garcia and 2.0 as a whole have been great. Tangling with Moxley, Darby. Punk, and Sting within a 4-6 week period after doing nothing on NXT must be a dream come true for them.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Daniel Garcia and 2.0 are such a perfect contrast to each other character-wise


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Darby’s a great technical wrestler when he wants to be. This match with Garcia should be very good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@The Legit DMD he also has a high profile match with davey Richards this weekend too for AAW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garcia is a legend in the making - couple more years and he’ll be an amazing technical wrestler

would love for Danielson to put him through the paces


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah Daniel looks a real prospect and he's perfect to take a few losses against higher profile people at this stage of his career. Looks like a fun show leading into ppv.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You can tell what level of prospect Daniel Garcia is by looking at his recent and upcoming bookings.

vs. Minoru Suzuki (10/8)
vs. Jay White (9/26)
vs. Tom Lawlor (9/4)
vs. Darby Allin (9/3)
vs. Josh Alexander (9/3, taped)
vs. Davey Richards (9/2)
vs. Jon Moxley (8/20)
vs. Jacob Fatu (8/13)
vs. Darby Allin (8/11)

He also put on reported independent MOTYCs against Wheeler Yuta and JD Drake recently.

Back in May, he was losing to Lee Johnson and Joey Janela on Dark, both of whom he would beat now such is his rise. He also lost an intergender match to Masha Slamovich on an indie show earlier this year.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Definitely watching this tomorrow. CM Punk on the show and Malakai Black having a match. Should be good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Card looks really strong. Looking forward to pretty much everything on the show, so will definitely be tuning in tomorrow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk's doing commentary for Darby vs. Garcia II.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Looks a good show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Card looks really strong. Looking forward to pretty much everything on the show, so will definitely be tuning in tomorrow.


*Better than the horse shit they aired last week, that's for sure.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Better than the horse shit they aired last week, that's for sure.*


lol well there are few episodes of any wrestling show that don’t have a better looking card than what last week did.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Solid card, I'm glad that Punk, Malakai and Darby will be on the show.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Definitely looking forward to this one. Darby and Garcia should have a great match. Only thing I don't get is Statlander in a handicap match. No real storyline reason for this happening.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> Definitely looking forward to this one. Darby and Garcia should have a great match. Only thing I don't get is Statlander in a handicap match. No real storyline reason for this happening.


*They're Britt's lackeys and she's trying to prove she's worthy by beating them both by herself. The problem is the audience has no reason to care about her because they've done nothing to build her character.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Daniel Garcia is the bollocks. 

Cant wait to see what's in store for him in future aswell as his performance tonight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait for this!!!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s gooooooo!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the Dark matches is Joey Janela vs. Lee Moriarty which is apparently going really well (Evil Uno vs. 5 also happening so looks like they may be going through with the Dark Order split).

Moriarty is one of the best technical guys on the indies with Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta, both of whom AEW seems to be in the process of signing up. So it wouldn't surprise me if Moriarty has a shot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433964778477608961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433963671278002176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433962681166401539


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Black about to murder another member of the nightmare family


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The show just started and I'm already waiting for Punk to kick Jericho off commentary.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ready to see Malakai kick some ass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433973641918701568

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho seems a little tuned down...for him lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I actually love the presentation of Malakai Black.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why isn't he dead yet


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This match’s too long already.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> I actually love the presentation of Malakai Black.


It's amazing when you give guys some creative freedom and get behind them on it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice. TSN feed has annoying vertical lines... But no commercials. I'll take the trade off


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lee probably won't even make it past the picture and picture.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

To be fair, Black did say he was going to make Lee Johnson suffer. Hinted at this match being longer.

So it actually makes some sense he's not trying to put him away as fast as Cody and Anderson Jr. As long as Lee Johnson doesn't give Black any trouble, it's all good.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is this really going through a picture-in-picture?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Total domination from Black. I don’t have a problem with the match being a little longer.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Is this really going through a picture-in-picture?


They do this on purpose for sure. They'll end this match like a minute after commercial


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lee is getting way too much offense, this should be done by now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Does he normally wear Cody's belt?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I have to agree with Jim Cornette about Arn blocking Black's kick, that was a bit ill advised of a move i think and could have been used for a bigger star and moment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lee went full Darby on that suicide dive.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lame. So Black needs a weapon to beat this fucking jobber? LOL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a KO penalty kick yeesh


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mark Henry sounds half asleep on this...he definitely needs to be taken off the 4 man booth


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, lame ass booking. AEW seems to fuck up all their heels.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Again, why does he need a chair for this fucking geek?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Lame. So Black needs a weapon to beat this fucking jobber? LOL


Are you just blatantly being stupid?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mark Henry is not feeling the ref


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good night shottie


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Again, why does he need a chair for this fucking geek?


Yeah he didn’t.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Black is SICK. I love this guy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd ate this up!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Malachi Black is a face....look at the crowd reaction


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The referee doesn't even try to take the chair away from him. They're so fucking incompetent.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh, booking of this was dumb as fuck. But i am glad Black won. Match went too long and made Black look worse having to grab a chair for this jobber. Glad it's over. 

Sadly this is leading to Cody returning to get his won over Black. Hopefully the fans shit on Cody for that.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Malakai basically played with his food.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dustin vs. Black next it looks like.

This match was booked well. Black was just toying with the guy in the end.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

A good use of the inept referee to make a cool finish


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good match. Liked the end of it, besides exposing more how dumb the refs are in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sadly Henry is not really cutting it on the announce booth. He's just too soft spoken. And Jericho is too fucking loud and annoying. This is an awful announce combo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Had a feeling Dustin would be next. He's the last Nightmare Family guy left for Malakai before Superman returns for his revenge.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black needs something interesting after Cody. Hopefully Darby or Pac


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Literally no one wants to see a Nightmare Family gauntlet. Cody manages to ruin another prospect without even being here. Amazing. *


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I really believe Black has the best presentation of any wrestler in AEW. The entrance, the look, the personal in the ring - everything is on point. You can tell he's put alot of thought into it.

Horrible how WWE couldn't do anything with this guy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Daniel Garcia is not the Daniel we want but the Daniel we're getting...for now lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Would of been nice to have Dustin vs Black at All Out.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I really hope this doesn’t lead to Black beating Dustin and then Cody beats him as revenge. If Cody goes over Black I will be very pissed


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Pretty good match. Liked the end of it, besides exposing more how dumb the refs are in AEW.


At this point, it's definitely international with Rick Knox. They use him when they wanna do some fuckery lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Meh, booking of this was dumb as fuck. But i am glad Black won. Match went too long and made Black look worse having to grab a chair for this jobber. Glad it's over.
> 
> Sadly this is leading to Cody returning to get his won over Black. Hopefully the fans shit on Cody for that.


Again, he didn’t ‘need’ a chair…he used it to try and corrupt his opponent. Like to say ‘hit me with the chair if you can’.

He didn’t. Black kicked his face off and looked dominant.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Literally no one wants to see a nightmare family gauntlet. Cody manages to ruin another prospect without even being here. Amazing. *


This story would work better if the Nightmare Family were made credible on Dynamite in feuds that matter. As it is, it's just Black beating the piss out of Cody's random fans and brother lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Black needs something interesting after Cody. Hopefully Darby or Pac


*
A match with Darby would be special, but he shouldn't be taking back to back losses, even if it won't hurt that much. *


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The entire crowd is gonna turn on Cody if he ends up winning the match against Black.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> The entire crowd is gonna turn on Cody if he ends up winning the match against Black.


*They were already booing him before he left.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dustin got me getting flashbacks of Goldust and Sexual Chocolate lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Golddust and Malachi Black lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why not just put the match on PPV instead of Dynamite


The Legit DMD said:


> *
> A match with Darby would be special, but he shouldn't be taking back to back losses, even if it won't hurt that much. *


I get you from that angle


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miro promo! Probably Kingston promo too - looking forward to this.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DAT theme song.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You could hear the fucking groans from the crowd after that Dustin run in.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Miro arguably has the best championship look of any wrestler in AEW


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro just carries himself like he's the fucking man. I love his aura.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m pretty pumped for this match at ALL OUT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

S-A-W-F-T?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That DMX jersey is nice af


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe not have your babyface go out there and shit on god? might not be a great idea just saying since most there probably believe in god.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eddie Kingston splitting the crowd with casual blasphemy


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

That promo by Eddie and Miro went way too far...Turned it off


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

"Redeem these nuts" lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe not have your babyface go out there and shit on god? might not be a great idea just saying.


*Tone deaf fucking morons🤦*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm calling it now, Miro vs Mox at Full Gear.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FIRE SEGMENT. That was a hell of a promo battle.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lol, Kingston is entering a dangerous area.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Ham and Egger said:


> FIRE SEGMENT. That was a hell of a promo battle.


That was not fire, that was pure disrespectful and blasphemous


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great work by both guys. Eddie dismissing God may not be the best idea, but I like it. Clearly defines where he stands. Miro's promo was really good too explaining why he's going after Kingston specifically now. Really good segment all around.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah…crowd didn’t like what Eddie said.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That was a great segment, although I think Miro went down way too easy in the end.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Eddie killed his own pops with that dumb ass promo.*


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great work by both guys. Eddie dismissing God may not be the best idea, but I like it. Clearly defines where he stands. Miro's promo was really good too explaining why he's going after Kingston specifically now. Really good segment all around.


Nah, that's not cool. Makes me not wanna watch AEW anymore that offended me


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AnonymousOne said:


> That promo by Eddie and Miro went way too far...Turned it off


Yeah i mean you seriously gonna go out there as a babyface and say god doesn't exist, then go on to call him ugly?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AnonymousOne said:


> That promo by Eddie and Miro went way too far...Turned it off


There are people who believe different things than you do. It will be okay, I promise!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great work by both guys. Eddie dismissing God may not be the best idea, but I like it. Clearly defines where he stands. Miro's promo was really good too explaining why he's going after Kingston specifically now. Really good segment all around.


It didn't really make any sense for Eddie to say that because he's himself was wearing 2 crucifix necklaces.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AnonymousOne said:


> That was not fire, that was pure disrespectful and blasphemous


Is Miro's God, your God?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

AnonymousOne said:


> Nah, that's not cool. Makes me not wanna watch AEW anymore that offended me


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not a religious person so the promo didn't offend me at all.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I would pay $100 for a PPV with that on.


----------



## Medic (Oct 30, 2007)

Time to cancel Eddie


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Eddie Kingston has been complete trash since the sparkler incident. I wouldn't give a single fuck if he got squashed this Sunday.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> There are people who believe different things than you do. It will be okay, I promise!


Yeah they are, doesn't mean its a good idea for a babyface to go out and shit on the god alot of people believe in.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rebel and them hips


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Finally, some quality on this damn show.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are crucifixion angles like Austin/Taker too risque for today's soft world? Miro could crucify and flog Eddie leading to a Mox run-in.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't understand this in kayfabe from Britt. Probably more likely Jaime Hayter would beat Statlander in a singles match. Reba is a liability and will probably cost the team the match


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's be real, this is a 1-on-1 match because Rebel is a non-factor lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What so the Undertaker crucifix angles were too much for people now? Jesus.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hayter is pretty awesome.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like Statlander could beat the shit out of every woman on the roster if this were real


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> It didn't really make any sense for Eddie to say that because he's himself was wearing 2 crucifix necklaces.


Well that's a fair point. Though I don't think it matters too much - it was still a great segment all around and Kingston's losing Sunday.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Eddie Kingston has been complete trash since the sparkler incident. I wouldn't give a single fuck if he got squashed this Sunday.*


That’s true.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Are crucifixion angles like Austin/Taker too risque for today's soft world? Miro could crucify and flog Eddie leading to a Mox run-in.


LOL wow that’s weird.

Yeah though, Eddie said something about God. Let’s not pretend babyface Val Venis in 1998 saying a lot worse.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Statlander actually looks small in the ring against these two which is wilding me out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> What so the Undertaker crucifix angles were too much for people now? Jesus.


What? where did this come from? who said anything about that? Theres a difference between a heel satanic cult leader doing something like that and a babyface calling god ugly and saying he doesn't exist.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That was a nice spot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if Malenko taught Statlander that submission. That was snazzy.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Man Statlander is awesome


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Statlander with the shovel. Those 2 looked like shite. 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Red Velvet the heel helping Statlander?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> That was a nice spot.


*Those are some big bitches too. Very impressive.*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Imagine running away from Red Velvet! lmao 💀


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I like Jamie Hayter, she's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Statlander improved a lot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol love them trying to make Moxley vs a Japanese guy look big time. I'm sorry but no one knows who Kojima is outside of hardcore marks.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Even if Britt is red-hot, I´m thinking they´d get more out of the women´s division, if they let Hayter win the Battle Royal and give Kris Statlander the belt. They can transition into a non-title feud between Hayter and Britt, while Kris establishes herself with the belt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ Britt's look of disgust.







*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol that little press conference segment for Mox and Kojima was pretty lame.

Hopefully there’s the whole segment somewhere.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Why is Red Velvet the heel helping Statlander?


I don't think she's a heel. She just got booed in Pittsburgh against Britt. Jamie made her debut beating up Red Velvet


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can't believe Moxley is still throwing those shitty punches after all these years.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah they are, doesn't mean its a good idea for a babyface to go out and shit on the god alot of people believe in.


What's so hard to get bros?
Here comes this dude, parading saying he is god favorite guy and that he does everything in this name of this god and is clearly an asshole about it?
Kingston comes in disregards the bad guy bullshit faith (clearly being a religious guy himself) and even then turns the shit around saying that even if his bullshit religion is real then his own god sent him to punish him for doing bad shit.

Are you going to get offended if someone say to a KKK guy that his bullshit faith is bullshit?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I didn't hear a single thing Garcia said in that promo.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

2.0 have to be the best promo jobbers in the history of jobbers. These guys are gold on the mic


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

YES I knew it 2.0 with the Nasty Boys jackets.

They are like the cruiserweight Nasty Boys.

The….Nasty Kids.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darby is awful with a live mic. Keep him to filmed promos


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Yea, main event time!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol and still i ask who the fuck is Daniel Garcia? lol i'm trying but i can't remember this guy ever on the show yet he's playing some big role in the Darby and Punk feud? why? he's a tiny non descript looking jobber.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

I've been an AEW supporter since the start. But this is the first time i've shut the TV off during one of their broadcasts. I don't care what you believe, be it Christian, Mormon, Buddhist, Hindu, Judaism, Shinto, whatever... Even my friends that are Agnostic/Atheist... We respect each others choices and beliefs and can be civil and live normal lives day to day as friends. Whatever you believe is your choice. But the number one rule is don't shit on each others personal beliefs. Be it a believer in so and so, or an agnostic/atheist... I go to watch wrestling to be entertained, but Eddie Kingston pissed me off enough to shut the TV off and do something else. One of my own friends who is Agnostic sent me a text saying how shit that promo was. You have to have said a shit promo when an Agnostic is telling his Christian friend how shitty the promo was.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

So Pac can make the Rampage taping on Wednesday......that really is messed up that he couldn't get to Chicago by Sunday.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Even if Britt is red-hot, I´m thinking they´d get more out of the women´s division, if they let Hayter win the Battle Royal and give Kris Statlander the belt. They can transition into a non-title feud between Hayter and Britt, while Kris establishes herself with the belt.


I agree. I've always thought Britt is bigger than the belt. She doesn't need it to be over. And her feud with Rosa is the money feud and you don't need a belt for that


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

elo said:


> So Pac can make the Rampage taping on Wednesday......that really is messed up that he couldn't get to Chicago by Sunday.


From All Out to Rampage. Not even Dynamite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Punk must have a super strong immune system to jump into a crowd like that with no fear.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jnewt said:


> I've been an AEW supporter since the start. But this is the first time i've shut the TV off during one of their broadcasts. I don't care what you believe, be it Christian, Mormon, Buddhist, Hindu, Judaism, Shinto, whatever... Even my friends that are Agnostic/Atheist... We respect each others choices and beliefs and can be civil and live normal lives day to day as friends. Whatever you believe is your choice. But the number one rule is don't shit on each others personal beliefs. Be it a believer in so and so, or an agnostic/atheist... I go to watch wrestling to be entertained, but Eddie Kingston pissed me off enough to shut the TV off and do something else. One of my own friends who is Agnostic sent me a text saying how shit that promo was. You have to have said a shit promo when an Agnostic is telling his Christian friend how shitty the promo was.


Why is it so hard to criticize someone who is clearly an asshole using god's name in vain and not attack his religion?
Do you feel offended that Miro prances around, say God sent him to punish people who have done nothing wrong?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> 2.0 have to be the best promo jobbers in the history of jobbers. These guys are gold on the mic


They’ve been fantastic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok the Punk and crowd dick sucking is getting old, must he do a fucking crowd dive and suck each of their dicks every entrance? Can we move on from that already?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Punks gunna get covid and miss all out


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lol that Daniel Bryan look alike offered cm punk cm beer

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Jnewt said:


> I've been an AEW supporter since the start. But this is the first time i've shut the TV off during one of their broadcasts. I don't care what you believe, be it Christian, Mormon, Buddhist, Hindu, Judaism, Shinto, whatever... Even my friends that are Agnostic/Atheist... We respect each others choices and beliefs and can be civil and live normal lives day to day as friends. Whatever you believe is your choice. But the number one rule is don't shit on each others personal beliefs. Be it a believer in so and so, or an agnostic/atheist... I go to watch wrestling to be entertained, but Eddie Kingston pissed me off enough to shut the TV off and do something else. One of my own friends who is Agnostic sent me a text saying how shit that promo was. You have to have said a shit promo when an Agnostic is telling his Christian friend how shitty the promo was.


Yep, they offended me too. We need to demand an apology from Tony Khan. I bet Sting was offended too because he is also a Christian. I am a Christian and that promo was beyond disrespectful, the Miro gimmick makes me uncomfortable in general but that promo went way too far and it's making me question whether I'll continue to watch or not. I know not everyone is going to believe like me but at the same time that wasn't cool. That's gonna drive families away from AEW....I'll probably still watch because WWE has done blasphemous stuff that I was not ok with but probably do my best to avoid any eddie kingston stuff, regardless there should be an apology made


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Funny when the fan offered Punk his beer and he was like ….. no way don‘t you know who I am


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage absolutely flies by every week.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I love Darby's music


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Both Jericho and Punk on commentary. 🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony Khan must be really high on Daniel Garcia because he's getting a ton of TV time


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs Garcia reminds me of MJF vs Jungle Boy. A pairing of young guys with strong chemistry.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AnonymousOne said:


> Yep, they offended me too. We need to demand an apology from Tony Khan. I bet Sting was offended too because he is also a Christian. I am a Christian and that promo was beyond disrespectful, the Miro gimmick makes me uncomfortable in general but that promo went way too far and it's making me question whether I'll continue to watch or not. I know not everyone is going to believe like me but at the same time that wasn't cool. That's gonna drive families away from AEW....


Exactly, and anyone defending it is dead wrong, its ok to believe in other things but don't go out and publicly shit on anyone's believes. A heel doing it would still be bad but a fucking babyface you want cheered doing it is completely fucking dumb, you could instantly hear the crowds cheers for him die when he said that.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk's mic a little quiet in my feed


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Between that fan offering Punk beer and Punk standing next to Jericho at commentary, I remembered that segment when Jericho poured a bottle of liquor all over Punk.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby looked like he killed himself damn


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn it Darby you idiot. Be careful.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Darby is just dumb sometimes, that spot was dumb period.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, and anyone defending it is dead wrong, its ok to believe in other things but don't go out and publicly shit on anyone's believes. A heel doing it would still be bad but a fucking babyface you want cheered doing it is completely fucking dumb.


I never cared for Eddie and definitely can't stand him now


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Twitter is happy Kingston dissed God lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah Darby needs to calm down.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The way Darby and Daniel are about to kill each other in 10 minutes.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433985942008762369


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> Between that fan offering Punk beer and Punk standing next to Jericho at commentary, I remembered that segment when Jericho poured a bottle of liquor all over Punk.


I loved the Jericho/Punk feud. I loved their matches too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Darby is crazy, but we love him.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Imagine getting offended because someone who tells people that he hurts because because God told him so gets called on his nonsense


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Thomazbr said:


> Why is it so hard to criticize someone who is clearly an asshole using god's name in vain and not attack his religion?
> Do you feel offended that Miro prances around, say God sent him to punish people who have done nothing wrong?


Miro is playing a character that claims he is God's champion. Almost like a medieval knight would be addressing a colosseum of fans.

Eddie Kingston came out shitting on peoples religious beliefs in an attempt to get I cant even guess what kind of reaction...

It was fucking dumb as fuck, My friends think it was dumb as fuck, even the ones that don't believe in God.

It was a shit promo, in a shoot style, that had no payoff whatsoever.

Don't try to justify it, I'm an AEW diehard and I changed the channel because it was dogshit.

It was dogshit.

AEW dropped the fucking ball tonight.

It happened.

End of story.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia is such a Grade A prospect. His transitions, move execution, everything in the ring is spot on. And he's basically a kid. Needs the All Elite graphic asap.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


One of the best shots of the year.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe i've missed it but why the fuck does this non descript tiny jobber have such an issue with Darby and Punk? i don't think i've ever seen this jabroni on the show before yet he's pissed Punk and Darby is getting buzz?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jnewt said:


> Miro is playing a character that claims he is God's champion. Almost like a medieval knight would be addressing a colosseum of fans.
> 
> Eddie Kingston came out shitting on peoples religious beliefs in an attempt to get I cant even guess what kind of reaction...
> 
> ...


Miro plays a character that claims he is gets a message of a God and does awful shit.
Kingston came out shitting on HIS personal belief because its bullshit.
It's simple as a 1-2-3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433986726159081472


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

That God comment by Eddie was horrible. Please FIRE Eddie Kingston


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe i've missed it but why the fuck does this non descript tiny jobber have such an issue with Darby and Punk? i don't think i've ever seen this jabroni on the show before yet he's pissed Punk and Darby is getting buzz?


*He's had big matches with Moxley and Darby in the past month and he's mad that he's not the center of discussion.*


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Thomazbr said:


> Miro plays a character that claims he is gets a message of a God and does awful shit.
> Kingston came out shitting on HIS personal belief because its bullshit.
> It's simple as a 1-2-3


Never fucking reply to anything I say again.

Please.

You just don't get it.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The Blade has one hell of a student here, Garcia is so so good for 23.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *He's had big matches with Moxley and Darby in the past month and he's mad that he's not the center of discussion.*


Lol in what world would he be the center of attention? Other than those two matches you mentioned what else has he done?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jnewt said:


> Never fucking reply to anything I say again.
> 
> Please.
> 
> You just don't get it.


Feel free to ignore me because I'll reply to anyone I want.
It's like getting offended someone criticizes the KKK on their faith.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Fucking hell this live thread is toxic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Punk shouldn't be bringing up his MMA career


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Thomazbr said:


> Feel free to ignore me because I'll reply to anyone I want.
> It's like getting offended someone criticizes the KKK on their faith.


It's not. And fuck you for making that comparison you piece of shit.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I wish they would go back to the Saturday PPVs.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jnewt said:


> It's not. And fuck you for making that comparison you piece of shit.


It is.
Miro literally goes down and say he hurts people because because God tells him so.
It's a bullshit, assholish claim. People SHOULD be allowed to criticize the KKK, people should be allowed to criticize the Jyhads and people should be allowed to criticize the Crusades.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I feel like there's something wrong with me. Literally nothing offends me...like ever.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Twitter is happy Kingston dissed God lol


LOL.

Thing is, I get people are very religious and will be offended by what Kingston said. I also don't think it was the smartest thing by Kingston, currently as a face. This could easily backfire on him if certain people take it the wrong way and get all up in arms about it (which it looks like there's a few on just this forum).

However, this is being made to be a bigger deal than it is by some people. Being annoyed at/losing respect for Kingston is one thing - but saying you might stop watching because of what he said is just funny to me. I honestly just don't get it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So WWE still has legal rights to Pepsi Plunge?*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Great ending. CM Punk vs Darby...let's gooo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That was a great ending. Can't wait for Punk/Darby.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn, I hate to be ‘one of those guys’, but as small as Punk is, he kinda towered over nearly everybody in there.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was a great Rampage!


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Thomazbr said:


> It is.
> Miro literally goes down and say he hurts people because because God tells him so.
> It's a bullshit, assholish claim. People SHOULD be allowed to criticize the KKK, people should be allowed to criticize the Jyhads and people should be allowed to criticize the Crusades.


If I say you win the argument, Will you promise to never respond to me ever again? Because I will. I don't care. You are the Big winner. Your are the smartest human alive.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great way to end the show!


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Jnewt said:


> If I say you win the argument, Will you promise to never respond to me ever again? Because I will. I don't care. You are the Big winner. Your are the smartest human alive.


No.
I'll reply to whomever I want whenever I want.
Sorry my dude, that's a open forum for you.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great ending. Match between Darby and Garcia was whatever, it was kinda weak. But the aftermath was great and the staredown was well done.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> I feel like there's something wrong with me. Literally nothing offends me...like ever.


On the contrary, you’re quite fortunate.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Another stellar performance by Garcia. He hasn't failed to impress once in AEW and is also tearing it up on the indies where he gets to have longer matches (including a 60 minute draw with AEW's other new boy Wheeler Yuta).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The All Out main event is about to be fire 🔥








*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *So WWE still has legal rights to Pepsi Plunge?*


The Pepsi Plunge is a pedigree off the top rope, that move Darby did is actually called the Pepsi Twist.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Daniel Garcia reminds me of a UFC fighter. He doesn't really have a character, but he's getting over by having the cocky tough guy persona. He reminds me of the Diaz brothers


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> The Pepsi Plunge is a pedigree off the top rope, that move Darby did is actually called the Pepsi Twist.


*Thanks for the clarification.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> LOL.
> 
> Thing is, I get people are very religious and will be offended by what Kingston said. I also don't think it was the smartest thing by Kingston, currently as a face. This could easily backfire on him if certain people take it the wrong way and get all up in arms about it (which it looks like there's a few on just this forum).
> 
> However, this is being made to be a bigger deal than it is by some people. Being annoyed at/losing respect for Kingston is one thing - but saying you might stop watching because of what he said is just funny to me. I honestly just don't get it.


Yeah it's definitely going to cause some backlash, he's probably getting a suspension like Max


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pretty hyped for All Out!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That was a good ending. Punk is going the oh shucks I dunno if i can still do this thing bit. Really designed to make people more curious about that he's got in the tank


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Another stellar performance by Garcia. He hasn't failed to impress once in AEW and is also tearing it up on the indies where he gets to have longer matches (including a 60 minute draw with AEW's other new boy Wheeler Yuta).


His mat movement for his age is so insane, he's soooooooooo smooth in the ring.

I still feel he should be Danielson's first match in AEW, Danielson would take him to the next level in one match.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Black vs. Johnson was basically a means to an end. But it did that job very well. And they’ve presented Black wonderfully so far. Him vs. Dustin should be interesting. 

The handicap match did exactly what it needed to do. It showcased Statlander and set her up as a legit threat. And it was great to see the crowd respond well to her.

Also her vs. Hayter could be an awesome female hoss fight as well.

The Kingston vs. Miro stuff was awesome.

The ME was fun.

Really good show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> LOL.
> 
> Thing is, I get people are very religious and will be offended by what Kingston said. I also don't think it was the smartest thing by Kingston, currently as a face. This could easily backfire on him if certain people take it the wrong way and get all up in arms about it (which it looks like there's a few on just this forum).
> 
> However, this is being made to be a bigger deal than it is by some people. Being annoyed at/losing respect for Kingston is one thing - but saying you might stop watching because of what he said is just funny to me. I honestly just don't get it.


I guess that's the problem with unscripted promos. Eventually, wrestlers will say things that offend some people. And in 2021, offending people tends to have consequences.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> I feel like there's something wrong with me. Literally nothing offends me...like ever.


Thank you! You’re not alone!


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Geeee said:


> I guess that's the problem with unscripted promos. Eventually, wrestlers will say things that offend some people. And in 2021, offending people tends to have consequences.


Name a year where Eddies promo wouldn't have pissed alot of people off.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Geeee said:


> I guess that's the problem with unscripted promos. Eventually, wrestlers will say things that offend some people. And in 2021, offending people tends to have consequences.


I was reading through the twitter someone bringing up Kingston praying before his match with Mox last year.

I think if Kingston does actually believe in God then he worded his promo poorly. Should've probably made it more of a point he doesn't believe in whatever God MIRO believes in - the one that is supposedly giving Miro all this power/responsibility. He's calling Miro's God the fake one (and not necessarily God in general)...

... but admittedly IF that was his intention, he did a poor job of getting that message across in his promo. Still, he's top of the line in delivery and I really couldn't have cared less about it, whatever his intention was. I enjoyed the promo, and for a wrestling program that's what matters to me.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Kingston seemed to go out of his way to say “your god.” He didn’t specify the Christian God or any other specific faith’s god. Seriously, who here thinks Miro‘s “god” is the same God that Christians follow? It’s a gimmick, folks.

Some people are so weak that they actually look for reasons to be offended.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> Kingston seemed to go out of his way to say “your god.” He didn’t specify the Christian God or any other specific faith’s god. Seriously, who here thinks Miro‘s “god” is the same God that Christians follow? It’s a gimmick, folks.
> 
> Some people are so weak that they actually look for reasons to be offended.


LOL someone already made a thread


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JasmineAEW said:


> Kingston seemed to go out of his way to say “your god.” He didn’t specify the Christian God or any other specific faith’s god. Seriously, who here thinks Miro‘s “god” is the same God that Christians follow? It’s a gimmick, folks.
> 
> Some people are so weak that they actually look for reasons to be offended.


Watching it back, he actually did. It was still a bit confusing though because Miro's God is (in Miro's eyes) the Christian God and treated as such. So Kingston saying "Miro's God" could be interpreted as just "God" to many people.

I think a line by Kingston that more clearly differed them would've alleviated a lot of the complaints. People are overreacting, but I hope this doesn't backfire on Kingston. So far, seems like it hasn't scrolling through Twitter and here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Maybe i've missed it but why the fuck does this non descript tiny jobber have such an issue with Darby and Punk? i don't think i've ever seen this jabroni on the show before yet he's pissed Punk and Darby is getting buzz?


Garcia has been on every show for a month or so.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> I feel like there's something wrong with me. Literally nothing offends me...like ever.


Its not that we need people to be not offended by anything but somehow being not offended by slightest things especially if its an act or doesnt translate to you or even reality..


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Liked the handicap match, Kris is strong as an ox.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Garcia has been on every show for a month or so.


Really? guess he's just very unmemorable and has done nothing thats stood out to me..


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another great rampage… AEW continually entertains me for three hours a week. it’s great to enjoy wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Man I could *feel* Punk thinking "wtf this idiot, is he fucking serious, don't go off on him...you're on TV don't go off on him..."


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow - that was an amazing Rampage

well done


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wow - that was an amazing Rampage
> 
> well done


All thanks to Jamie, of course.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Kingston seemed to go out of his way to say “your god.” He didn’t specify the Christian God or any other specific faith’s god. Seriously, who here thinks Miro‘s “god” is the same God that Christians follow? It’s a gimmick, folks.
> 
> Some people are so weak that they actually look for reasons to be offended.


all of this

as soon as Miro said ‘my god is not a charitable god’ - that goes against the basics of Judeo-Christianity

being Christian myself i was at first, ‘eh’ - then i got it

regardless, even if he was speaking about God - i don’t get offended anymore / i’ve heard it all before a thousand times

what is a thousand more?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Daniel Garcia ‘clicked’ for me tonight

i liked him before / but now i am a fan


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Daniel Garcia ‘clicked’ for me tonight
> 
> i liked him before / but now i am a fan


Same. 

He's very fucking good for his age. 

Cannot wait for Garcia/Bryan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Same.
> 
> He's very fucking good for his age.
> 
> Cannot wait for Garcia/Bryan.


based on rampage i would not be against Punk / Garcia now as well - nice little 10-minute match

the dude plays ‘intense’ very well

for sure the future American Dragon of this generation and pairing him with Bryan is gonna be magic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> based on rampage i would not be against Punk / Garcia now as well - nice little 10-minute match
> 
> the dude plays ‘intense’ very well
> 
> for sure the future American Dragon of this generation and pairing him with Bryan is gonna be magic


To think he has matches against Suzuki and Jay White coming up too. 

Guy is playing pro wrestling on god mode right now and he's 22.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> To think he has matches against Suzuki and Jay White coming up too.
> 
> Guy is playing pro wrestling on god mode right now and he's 22.


And davey Richards. The original new Bryan Danielson


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Don’t really have much to add on Kingston that hasn’t been already said, well apart from when does Tony hire God from Vince?

The trouble Tony has is he punished Caster for his rap and made a point of how he would be taking charge, then this happened with Eddie. I took it as others said that Eddie was talking about Miro’s God but you can quite easily see why it’s inferred the other way. Personally I was more offended by the ‘Redeem these nuts’ line as that felt like something Vince would force someone to say and saddle them with that for months. But seeing the posts on here it got over so what do I know? I just expect more of Eddie, he can do better than that cheesy line. Good segment though. Just yeah, will Tony follow that precedent he set?

I was annoyed how much they gave to Johnson against Black. He should be ploughing through all of these. He is inevitably going to get fed to Cody at the end, because well it’s Cody so keep the Black momentum going.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I love how Miro is portrayed as having a weakness. Its a way for monster heels to gain longevity. 

And its no surprise Miro is going to destroy Kingston, who's best friend has a finishing move that resembles said weakness. 

The show after All Out is in Cincinatti...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Zapato said:


> Don’t really have much to add on Kingston that hasn’t been already said, well apart from when does Tony hire God from Vince?
> 
> The trouble Tony has is he punished Caster for his rap and made a point of how he would be taking charge, then this happened with Eddie. I took it as others said that Eddie was talking about Miro’s God but you can quite easily see why it’s inferred the other way. Personally I was more offended by the ‘Redeem these nuts’ line as that felt like something Vince would force someone to say and saddle them with that for months. But seeing the posts on here it got over so what do I know? I just expect more of Eddie, he can do better than that cheesy line. Good segment though. Just yeah, will Tony follow that precedent he set?
> 
> I was annoyed how much they gave to Johnson against Black. He should be ploughing through all of these. He is inevitably going to get fed to Cody at the end, because well it’s Cody so keep the Black momentum going.


my prediction is Black wins the Cody rematch

you heard it here first

screenshot that shit @bdon - you can tell me i was wrong later and rub it in my face

but i’m standing by it - hell… it might even be another squash


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I love how Miro is portrayed as having a weakness. Its a way for monster heels to gain longevity.
> 
> And its no surprise Miro is going to destroy Kingston, who's best friend has a finishing move that resembles said weakness.
> 
> The show after All Out is in Cincinatti...


the fact that they built the weakness over a month now is amazing

he was groggy with both Lee and Fuego giving him ddts - and people shat on it

but it makes for great longterm effects like this

and will also one day explain why a smaller guy like jungleboy can beat him


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Another fun 45 minutes of wrestling.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Great show other than the womans match. But even that was worth while for that thicc piece Jamie Hayter.

Makakai is a star.
Eddie Vs Miro was class. Redeem deez nuts. 
Then the main event was good as well.

Danny Garcia is a star. I want to say that right now. He’s excellent in the ring. Still young and a few years away yet from main eventing but they need to give this guy a permanent contract and build him. He’s build at 187 Lbs so I think he needs to put some weight on to really hit the main event. Maybe up to 210-215 even. Somewhere around Bryan Danielson’s size. He’s a star though.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Really? guess he's just very unmemorable and has done nothing thats stood out to me..


What other than been in several segments and/or matches with the likes of Darby, Sting, Moxley and CM Punk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Man I could *feel* Punk thinking "wtf this idiot, is he fucking serious, don't go off on him...you're on TV don't go off on him..."


*He thought being straight edge was just a WWE gimmick.*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Who's the guy with Taylor, Cassidy and Statlander ?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Great show other than the womans match. But even that was worth while for that thicc piece Jamie Hayter.
> 
> Makakai is a star.
> Eddie Vs Miro was class. Redeem deez nuts.
> ...


I definitely get some early Bryan Danielson vibes from Garcia just a proper old school technical wrestler


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Who's the guy with Taylor, Cassidy and Statlander ?


Wheeler Yuta

their young boy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the fact that they built the weakness over a month now is amazing
> 
> he was groggy with both Lee and Fuego giving him ddts - and people shat on it
> 
> ...


Yep - its great. 

Saves him from being an unbeatable monster who sMaRt WrEsTlInG fans moan at when he loses to someone. 

Moxley doing his most to hit him with a paradigm shift only for him to not focus on doing much else being his downfall would be a great story.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wheeler Yuta
> 
> their young boy


That’s not Wheeler Yuta.
That’s Australian actor Takaya Honda 😉🤣


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I enjoyed this Rampage a lot. In fact, it has been my favourite Rampage, so far.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Just watched and that was a great show! I skipped through the women’s match but everything else was awesome.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Solid show all around. I actually enjoyed the women's match, as they incorporated some unique spots that made Statlander look like a powerhouse. 

I like the Garcia/2.0 act...not sure why some people are still hesitant to come around on the storyline they have going.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MaseMan said:


> Solid show all around. I actually enjoyed the women's match, as they incorporated some unique spots that made Statlander look like a powerhouse.
> 
> I like the Garcia/2.0 act...not sure why some people are still hesitant to come around on the storyline they have going.


Me too, they feel so authentic and it’s fresh.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Did anyone else get mid nineties Taker vibes from Malakai Black on this show?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


What a sausage fest lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> What a sausage fest lol.


Klitsch is like

’daddy likey’


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I loved this show. The one hour format is perfect, everything flies by with no filler! 

The way Malakai Black tempted Lee Johnson with the chair, giving him the opportunity to let his agression rise, was just perfect for the dynamic of their match - Lee as the loyal, respectful young wrestler standing up for his teachers and his friends against Malakai, the embodiment of darker, self-serving aspects of human nature that real life Satanism embraces. 

I can't say I'm excited by Kingston versus Miro since Eddie Kingston matches in general don't get me excited but Kingston is one of the best at promos and Miro has just reinvented himself into a compelling character. I'm more invested in their short feud than I should be. One question though - _What religion is Miro portraying?_ It seems risky to have the face insult Christianity in a place like Texas and I can't see a good reason to turn Kingston heel. Was he insulting Miro's interpretation of God, not the Christian God? Did this all just go right over my head?
(I have no stake in this as I'm not a Christian. Just curiosity.)

Jamie Hayter has potential now that she's made some big changes. I liked what I saw from her, and Statlander had her moments too. That was one of the better women's matches on an AEW television show in ages. Good stuff! I'd like to see more from these two one-on-one with each other. 

Can I just stop here for a moment and say how awesome Daniel Garcia is? He's a huge talent and AEW better make him feel welcome and snap him up. I'm enjoying him and 2pointO mixing it up with the big names; the tag guys are fresh semi-jobbers who can talk, which helps Garcia as his strongest skill right now is his ring work. 

The main event served its purpose in building up Punk versus Darby and allowed Garcia to show off in front of a huge crowd. I don't know how they could have booked that better. I though that was good wrestling television. Congrats, Tony. Now what I AEW to give me is Red Death versus American Dragon. 

Anyone still saying AEW can't make their own stars - Darby, a young AEW guy, helped get Garcia, someone with massive potential, over last night. That's some pretty good star-making in my eyes.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> What a sausage fest lol.


Dumbfuck in the crowd offered a straight edge guy a sip off his beer


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dumbfuck in the crowd offered a straight edge guy a sip off his beer


in covid times


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Honestly I like rampage more than Dynamite personally. Hopefully one day it's it's own stand alone show entirely and properly themed separate.

Format is great and doesn't feel forced. Bits between wrestling are perfect amounts of time


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Rampage being a one hour show will generally be the best wrestling show of the week if they treat it like an A-show and make sure there’s always something significant happening.

The shows have flowed very well. 3 matches, 1-2 promo segments, and an interview for the main event match competitors is a great format. It’s an easy show to watch, when they promote it properly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rampage being a one hour show will generally be the best wrestling show of the week if they treat it like an A-show and make sure there’s always something significant happening.
> 
> The shows have flowed very well. 3 matches, 1-2 promo segments, and an interview for the main event match competitors is a great format. It’s an easy show to watch, when they promote it properly.



Except the time slots not sustainable but imagining it's only until they leave tnt. They will be the king show on tbs


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rampage being a one hour show will generally be the best wrestling show of the week if they treat it like an A-show and make sure there’s always something significant happening.
> 
> The shows have flowed very well. 3 matches, 1-2 promo segments, and an interview for the main event match competitors is a great format. It’s an easy show to watch, when they promote it properly.


*Last week was Dark level garbage though. If they stay away from that and reserve Rampage for big matches and important segments, then it can definitely be the most important show AEW has.*


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Future of Rampage I think will see it going to Saturdays and especially being 2 hours and live nearly every week. It's inevitable tbh. 

But 1 hour show format of it.is great like how NXT used to be.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Rampage being a one hour show will generally be the best wrestling show of the week if they treat it like an A-show and make sure there’s always something significant happening.
> 
> The shows have flowed very well. 3 matches, 1-2 promo segments, and an interview for the main event match competitors is a great format. It’s an easy show to watch, when they promote it properly.


Very entertaining. 

Reminds me of the old NXTs years back when they were 1 hour long before they turned to garbage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Rampage will feel like the B show and then the A show based on if its taped or not that week

will be an interesting balancing act


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Last week was Dark level garbage though. If they stay away from that and reserve Rampage for big matches and important segments, then it can definitely be the most important show AEW has.*


Yeah, last week’s Rampage is what they should look at and say “we can’t let something like that happen.”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Really good show last night. This one hour format just flows so damn well.

I love the way Malakai Black comes off in the ring. He takes his time and thinks about his every move. Then when he's ready to strike his offense comes fast and furiously. The leg sweeps, the knee strikes, and his kicks all look brutal. He's also a master at those Muay Thai reversals. The guy is playing his character so well and his entrance is probably my favorite in AEW. Giving Lee Johnson the chair to use only to Black Mass his head off was great. Really enjoyed this one, and it set up Dustin vs Black on Dynamite very well.

Also enjoyed the Statlander vs Hayter/Rebel match. Statlander pulled out some new stuff last night that really elevated this to being better than it had any business being. Jamie Hayter is quickly becoming a favorite of mine. Looking forward to seeing Britt defend her title tomorrow.

Awesome Miro/Kingston segment. Miro's content at the start was damn good and Kingston laid it in heavy as well. "Redeem these nuts!" was a great line haha. This got me a lot more hyped for their title match tomorrow.

Another great main event between Darby and Garcia and nice final hype going into the Darby/Punk match. Loved Punk on commentary. The Daniel Garcia kid and 2.0 as a whole have proven to be good signings.

So glad that Rampage is truly treated as the important B show that AEW desperately needed. The TV time issue is becoming less of a problem. PAC vs Andrade next Friday is gonna be bonkers.

Can't wait for All Out.

*Overall: 8.5/10*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Garcia is so good! Great show


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@The Legit DMD have you seen davey Richards vs Garcia yet? It stole the show. Even managed to out perform Josh Alexander which is no mean feet in 2021


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit DMD have you seen davey Richards vs Garcia yet? It stole the show. Even managed to out perform Josh Alexander which is no mean feet in 2021


*Nope, not sure which promotion they wrestle for, but could tell on day 1 of wrestling Darby last month that he's special, and you know I usually despise the random vs star matches here.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Nope, not sure which promotion they wrestle for, but could tell on day 1 of wrestling Darby last month that he's special, and you know I usually despise the random vs star matches here.*


AAW. They're a Chicago Midwest promotion that is slept on massively. He and Richards tore it up and he beat him clean.


----------

